# Salutations from an INTJ male.



## Kra (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello. After lurking a bit, I figured why not join.

I am 23. 

My cognitive preferences are Ni>Te>Ti=Fi>Ne>Si=Fe>Se. That information seems relevant for this forum, though the thought of introducing myself anywhere else as such is humorous. 

I enjoy listening to, composing, and improvising music. My weapon of choice is the ever-common electric guitar, but I attempt to make it sound unique whenever possible.

Aside from learning the sciences, I have always enjoyed philosophy. I am also rediscovering the joys of classic literature.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Kra and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Kra. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Hell there new musical INTJ, nice to meet you


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

Are you stable or unstable?


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

Welcome ^_^ 
I like INTJs, so don't mind me hovering around you breathing all creepy like. :crazy:


----------



## Kra (Jul 21, 2009)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> Are you stable or unstable?


I would like to believe I am stable.

I am a rarity among my friends and family, as most of them are feelers. So, having to coexist has balanced me a bit as I've grown. Though there have been a couple of abrasive moments...


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the cafe! :happy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitty for you:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations, Kra.
I am 23 as well, though not musical (but a pretty good whistler). My entire family are S's, even aunts and uncles.......

Anyway enjoy yourself on here in the cafe


----------



## Kra (Jul 21, 2009)

Hooded Knight said:


> Greetings and Salutations, Kra.
> I am 23 as well, though not musical (but a pretty good whistler). My entire family are S's, even aunts and uncles.......
> 
> Anyway enjoy yourself on here in the cafe


Thanks! 

I can feel your pain there, there are far more sensors that I deal with than intuitives. I get my Ni going, and they just stare at me blankly most of the time...


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Kra =].


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcomeroud:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC, fellow INTJ. =)


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

Wow,another one of us.Welcome.


----------



## somedaydream (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome :happy:


----------



## s1ng4m3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Goodness, we're just gonna take over the place soon.
How stereotypical. :wink:
Welcome!


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> Are you stable or unstable?


Are you a leprechaun or a hob goblin? My question has virtually the same meaning as yours if you think about it.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey, welcome. Out of curiousity, have you read Soren Kierkegard? I haven't gotten a chance to read his work but want to and wish I found it when I was your age instead of now.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Heyy, you play guitar! Very nice, indeed. I hope you enjoy your stay here. You'll find it's an amazing place. *


----------

